# LEEK meet 29th July 6pm + Curry @ 3pm



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

.............................







......................
As usual guy's another meet for Sunday 29th July.
If your up for it a curry first at 3pm  then onto bluewater for 6pm ,then onto the Wharf pub for around 6:45pm
Once again we are going to have a curry at 3pm ish at the local curry house Cliffe Spice.
It's Â£8.95 eat as much as you like , and you order it from the menu! 










.........................







..................























Pub 'the Wharf' http://www.shepherd-neame.co.uk/pubs/pubs.php?020890

Directions to pub if running late that day http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?pc=DA26QE

Note to all newbies: 
New to the forum?Never been to a meet before? or just in the area? Now's the time to go to your first meet. 
Nobody expects you to know the ins and outs of a TT or any Audi.They just like you to turn up and have a laugh.
Theres plenty of people to ask questions and they are all happy to answer.
So come on guys and girls meet us for a couple of drinks or even something to eat.
Let me know if your up for it and ill make a list as before!! or just stay at home and watch songs of praise  

Forum members attending Cliffe Spice 3pm: 
1. Hornster
2. Renton72
3. BAMTT
4. L17MRL
5. Donners
Forum members attending Bluewater at 6pm: 

1. Hornster
2. a18eem
3. Dazza & Cazza 
4. Renton72
5. BAMTT
6. L17MRL
7. dave_uk
8. Donners
9. cb


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Ill be there.! :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Im tentative, put me down. Its Lisas birthday on the Monday so not sure about plans. Ill try and take her out on Saturday night! :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> Im tentative, put me down. Its Lisas birthday on the Monday so not sure about plans. Ill try and take her out on Saturday night! :wink:


Bring her along! shes met all the animals now  :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I'll be there


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> I'll be there


Ok mate :wink:

With regards to the 1st july still not sure yet mate :? Work stands in the way at the moment!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be there
> ...


Hopefully I'll be allowed back in the LEEK circle of trust by then


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi all.......! Been e-mailing Hornster, & Yes our first meet will be on the 29th July.....! Hope to me some of you there...!

Dazza & Cazza


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi All,

Add me to the list please 8)

dave


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

hi John please can you put us down for both,

Cheers Michael


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

dazza66 said:


> Hi all.......! Been e-mailing Hornster, & Yes our first meet will be on the 29th July.....! Hope to me some of you there...!
> 
> Dazza & Cazza


Nice one Dazza see you there mate!
I must be just up the road from you in higham  You might as well come for the curry too in cliffe woods!!  :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

dave_uk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Add me to the list please 8)
> 
> dave


Dave you coming for the curry too? 



L17MRL said:


> hi John please can you put us down for both,
> 
> Cheers Michael


Ok Michael! :wink: You moved into the new house yet mate?


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Add me please!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Donners said:


> Add me please!


Oi you, don't you have something you need to mention :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Donners said:
> 
> 
> > Add me please!
> ...


Dont tell him leave him in suspense!!  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Donners said:
> 
> 
> > Add me please!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: The suspense is killing you isnt it!! :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

renton72 said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Donners said:
> ...


if your going to be like this I'm not telling about my potential new purchase


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


more horses :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > renton72 said:
> ...


Don't I'm trying to get shot of the rodeo one at the mo.....O.T John but is Ken about at the mo


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


If hes not at home he'll be on his mobile mate.
Have you got his numbers?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


I sent him a mail a few days ago, to touch base and check a few things but i don't have his nombres

All sorted John TVM


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

How can i make this fit my avatar on here?


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

thehornster said:


> dave_uk said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


This Coming thursday   only thing is i'll have no internet access as of then until the following week, so kind of screws things up for donnington like where are we all meeting??? what time etc.. are you going john?


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

L17MRL said:


> This Coming thursday   only thing is i'll have no internet access as of then until the following week, so kind of screws things up for donnington like where are we all meeting??? what time etc.. are you going john?


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=90276

:wink:

Good luck with the move.


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

renton72 said:


> L17MRL said:
> 
> 
> > This Coming thursday   only thing is i'll have no internet access as of then until the following week, so kind of screws things up for donnington like where are we all meeting??? what time etc.. are you going john?
> ...


Excellent thanx, was thinking of pulling out after she got keyed, but i'll just have to go as it is :? :?


----------



## cb (Feb 18, 2007)

were in bluewater do you meet?
seen other meets in the valet area


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

cb said:


> were in bluewater do you meet?
> seen other meets in the valet area


Car Park outside Marks and Spencers.


----------



## cb (Feb 18, 2007)

ok so i have about month to make my car look good!


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi all add us too ya list. Can,t make the curry bit but will make it to BlueH2O......! First timers for us ...... so treat us gently.....!
Dazza & Cazza


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

dazza66 said:


> Hi all add us too ya list. Can,t make the curry bit but will make it to BlueH2O......! First timers for us ...... so treat us gently.....!
> Dazza & Cazza


I'd already added you mate,goto the first page ....third name down on bluey list :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

cb said:


> ok so i have about month to make my car look good!


Hi cb

Would you like me to add you to the bluewater list?? :wink:


----------



## cb (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi cb

Would you like me to add you to the bluewater list?? :wink:

yep will meet at blue water to see whats its all about but no curry thanks


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

cb said:


> Hi cb
> 
> Would you like me to add you to the bluewater list?? :wink:


yep will meet at blue water to see whats its all about but no curry thanks

Has John given you the after curry disclaimer yet ?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

cb said:


> Hi cb
> 
> Would you like me to add you to the bluewater list?? :wink:
> 
> yep will meet at blue water to see whats its all about but no curry thanks


Excellent Your missing out on the curry i must say :wink:

quote="BAMTT"]


cb said:


> Hi cb
> 
> Would you like me to add you to the bluewater list?? :wink:


yep will meet at blue water to see whats its all about but no curry thanks

Has John given you the after curry disclaimer yet ?[/quote]

Its only you who needs to sign :? :lol: :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> cb said:
> 
> 
> > Hi cb
> ...


Its only you who needs to sign :? :lol: :wink:[/quote]

Wrong [yodavoice]there is another[/yodavoice]


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Wrong [yodavoice]there is another[/yodavoice]


 [smiley=rifle.gif] :wink:

John, are you coming oon Sunday, you decided yet?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong [yodavoice]there is another[/yodavoice]
> ...


Doesn't look like it mate


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

thehornster said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Whats up John, can't sleep?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > renton72 said:
> ...


Shift works a [email protected] mate :? :wink:

Any pics then anyone?????


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Mmmmm Tandoori mixed grill!!! ................ :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Only a week to go I'm trying to lose a bit of weight at the mo so I'll have to go for a .....................................................Tandoori mixed grill :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Only a week to go I'm trying to lose a bit of weight at the mo so I'll have to go for a .....................................................Tandoori mixed grill :lol:


They are only half the fat of a normal curry apparently.....so have two!!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Only a week to go I'm trying to lose a bit of weight at the mo so I'll have to go for a .....................................................Tandoori mixed grill :lol:
> ...


We had a weigh off at work a few weeks ago and much to my shock i was heaviest


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Guys,

Im going to have to give the curry a miss this month as its the missus birthday and we are out during the day. I have managed to wangle a pass to Bluewater so ill see you there at six.

Remember to bring me a doggy bag of any left overs.

See you then

Chris


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

renton72 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Im going to have to give the curry a miss this month as its the missus birthday and we are out during the day. I have managed to wangle a pass to Bluewater so ill see you there at six.
> 
> ...


I'll bring you a reminder of what we ate :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Bollox!

Just realised I am away this weekend 

Sorry Tony, you'll have to wait for 'Part 2' which is a real shame as she sounds like a spitfire now!










Did anyone say 300 thingies???? :wink:

Kev

PS Save me a doggy bag; please post to Croydon


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> I'll bring you a reminder of what we ate :wink:












:lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> Did anyone say 300 thingies???? :wink:
> 
> Kev


Kev,

Thats a funny looking gas mask!, have you modified the air intake with an uprated filter for Cliffe spice curry smells from Tonys rear box? :wink:

300 :evil: what else have you had done?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> Bollox!
> 
> Just realised I am away this weekend
> 
> ...


Bet it sounds and looks awesome Kev, shame you can't make it are you going to the Ace a week later i think ?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Im going to have to give the curry a miss this month as its the missus birthday and we are out during the day. I have managed to wangle a pass to Bluewater so ill see you there at six.
> 
> ...


Doesn't Lisa fancy a curry for her birthday then????  :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Doesn't Lisa fancy a curry for her birthday then????  :wink:


No mate :lol:

See you on Sunday! Dont wait around at bluewater for me, ill meet you at the pub if im running late.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't Lisa fancy a curry for her birthday then????  :wink:
> ...


    I couldn't think of a better way to spend my birthday :wink:

Ok mate see ya sunday :wink:


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi guys sorry gonna have to pull out of this one again :? , gotta drop the car off to be re  sprayed, the only chance im gonna get is 4ish.

Just have to join you all for a raw burger on the 11th :roll:

Michael


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

L17MRL said:


> Hi guys sorry gonna have to pull out of this one again :? , gotta drop the car off to be re  sprayed, the only chance im gonna get is 4ish.
> 
> Just have to join you all for a raw burger on the 11th :roll:
> 
> Michael


Ok mate see you there!

Not worth worrying about the curry this time i think :roll: :lol:

See you all at bluewater instead ok!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Good to see everyone again!  seems bloody ages!!

Dazza has emailed me hes ok, he had to shoot home but should be there next month and maybe even for the curry! :wink:

Ryan heres those sites i was on about TV shows and movies all streaming!
They dont all work its trial and error really

http://www11.alluc.org/alluc/index.php
http://www.sbwebspace.com/
http://www.tv-links.co.uk/ have fun!

And finally heres the link for next month :wink: 
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=93878

John


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Good to see you all again

Anthony i really liked the RX8, lovely colour, lovely car, good choice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Good to see you all again
> 
> Anthony i really liked the RX8, lovely colour, lovely car, good choice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Yes very nice indeed! 8)


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Good to see everyone and thanks for the Krispy Kreme Arif [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Great meet guys, good to see you all and glad you liked my 1.3 too.

I'm in for the next one John, hopefully the curry but something always seems to come up.

Ant


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> Great meet guys, good to see you all and glad you liked my 1.3 too.
> 
> I'm in for the next one John, hopefully the curry but something always seems to come up.
> 
> Ant


Less of that filthy talk young man! :wink:


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Nice to meet all of you. Sorry had to cut short, had to drop the misses back home. Will be there next time, & yes up for the curry if its still on...?

Dazza

Feed the people, Stay Alive


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

thehornster said:


> Donners said:
> 
> 
> > Great meet guys, good to see you all and glad you liked my 1.3 too.
> ...


LOL! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

dazza66 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Nice to meet all of you. Sorry had to cut short, had to drop the misses back home. Will be there next time, & yes up for the curry if its still on...?
> 
> ...


Was wondering where you got to... I was circling the next roundabout waiting for you :roll:


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

Sorry about that....! had no time to tell any-one......! My appoligies.
Dazza


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

dazza66 said:


> Sorry about that....! had no time to tell any-one......! My appoligies.
> Dazza


no probs mate


----------

